# Photos skills part 2 *pic heavy



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

ok heres round 2, i think these ones are a little bit better, a lot of ppl are commenting how lovely my satins are so i spent most the afternoon taking hundred of pics of some of my favs.

This is Anika the fluffiest by far...





































Annabell



















i havent got a name for this girl yet any suggestions??



















yes....... can i help you? 










and finally (even though shes not a satin)

This is Katie, shes an old lady a grand age of 2 years and 4 months










get off the camera Katie :roll:










thats better say cheese :lol:










The End

im quite enjoying this photo business lark


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice pics and I just love Katie- what a poppet! :love1


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

wow that is a fuzzy mouse! and absolutely cuterific


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww!! They are beautiful Lou! I love the "can i help you?" picture  Shows a cheeky little character! Have you decided on a name for the other little girl yet?


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

thank you  , no i havent got a name for her yet, im open to suggestions, i just love taking their pics, especially katies as she old, shes a bit extra special to me as she is the first mouse i got in now what seems a community of meeces :love1


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

lovely pictures


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

First mice are always special - Katie looks like a real character, just like my Kissifur. As soon as he sees the camera he is climbing all over it so I don't have many good pictures of him. As well as being one of my first baby mice (I got him when he was 7 days old with his brothers, sisters and parents) he is now also the last of my original mice and the only one to come close to 2 years old - he is 21 and a half months old. So he is very special to me 

What about Poppet or Misty for the unnamed girlie? She looks the same colour as the mist first thing on a summer morning in the picture of her (and I love that colour  )


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

My suggestion is Loki or Genna


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I love Anika!


----------

